# Safari Room



## 92591 (May 1, 2005)

I have a Hymer B700 and am thinking about adding a Safari Room, I have seen one supplied by Fiamma, it was just over 3 metres long and cost £1100 fitted...

...Have any of you got a simular extra room fitted to your motorhome, this one seemed quite easy to erect, you just wound out the awning and then zipped the front & sides on, it even had a skirt for the motorhome..

Are they really worth the money ??

Or what other makes would you suggest

Regards

TheWylieFox


----------



## Malc (May 9, 2005)

Depends if you plan to stay a while, if you like to move daily or go out they can be a pain. Why not try a standalone if you want shelter, at least you can leave it on site if you go out and one wont cost anywhere near the price you quoted.
Malc


----------



## tramp (May 25, 2005)

*safari room*

hi all,

:evil: :evil: :evil: i feel a rant coming on here!!!

better we have a safari room for the omnistor 5001-bloody usless  .

it goes up okay but if you want to move it is useless and when the wind blows it bilows like a skirt on a can can girl trying to rip the side off the van even with tie down kit installed. we took it down and bought a "suncamp" handtent from argos its great for the little things and is free of the van and stands upto alsorts of abuse.

anyone want to buy a as new safari room for a omnistor 5001 in green horizontal stips all sides cost over £500 offers over £250!!! WILL POSIBLY DELIVER

tramp


----------



## tramp (May 25, 2005)

*safari room*

hi all,

:evil: :evil: :evil: i feel a rant coming on here!!!

we have a safari room for the omnistor 5001-bloody usless  .

it goes up okay but if you want to move it is useless and when the wind blows it bilows like a skirt on a can can girl trying to rip the side off the van even with tie down kit installed. we took it down and bought a "suncamp" handtent from argos its great for the little things and is free of the van and stands upto alsorts of abuse.

anyone want to buy a as new safari room for a omnistor 5001 in green horizontal stips all sides cost over £500 offers over £250!!! WILL POSIBLY DELIVER

tramp


----------



## Raine (May 10, 2005)

I really liked the idea,so we got one, the little house on the side, (ah!) and we have enjoyed it, but getting up one morning at 5.30 to get it down was NOT fun, it certainly didn't like the wind. We have seen one ripped off the side of a van, and it was tied down, i don't understand how the caravan awnings seem so much more robust, but hey, we have a different van now, and will see how the safari room works on this one. We have an autotrail cheyenne, and use a scooter if we want to go out and about, so if the awning was up it would nt be a prob, but if you were moving on quite a bit, it would be a bit of a pain, tho they are quite staight forward t oget up and down, if you are going to be in a sunny windless area for a while, get one!!!!! cos it s just nice. :roll:


----------



## 98316 (Mar 25, 2006)

*Safari room*

Hi, we too had to make this decision as our motor home came with a fiamma roll out canopy.

In the end we opted to go for the Dorema Highlander awning, which has extra height to make it suitable for motor homes. It takes us (two ladies) about 45 mins to put up and about 30 mins to take down. The main advantages are

a)we can use storm straps to secure it in place so it's great for windy weather
b) we leave stuff such as the electric cable in there when we go out for the day
c) it reserves our pitch for us when we go out for the day
d) gives us plenty of extra living space

The front flap comes off if we want to open it out, or zips halfway down if we just want some air, plus it has doors on either side.

The only thing I would say is that Harrisons also do an awning designed for a motor home but with theirs you can buy additional zip on rooms, which can be used as an extra bedroom if you need this flexibility.

We do use our roll out awning, it's great for drying our clothes in if we are on a short break, but we've been warned against even thinking of opening it out if it's more than slightly breezy as can cause serious damage to side of van if wind whips it up. It is however water proof so useful as I say to hang washing in on dry, or showery but not windy day.

Hope this helps.


----------



## ianhibs (May 1, 2005)

Hope I've done the right thing but I am awaiting delivery of an Omnistor Safari RESIDENCE. This is the latest version which is supposed to be windproof. Will report.


----------



## klubnomad (Mar 6, 2006)

I have a 3 metre square Super Gazebo that we bought from the Ideal Home Exhibition. OK, I bought it before I decided to go fulltime to use in the garden. As it was up for 7 months last year I have decided to keep it for the MH. See it in action at Peterborough. Details can be found here -> http://www.supergazebo.com/listproducts.asp?catid=1&subcatid=3


----------



## 96523 (Oct 14, 2005)

*Fiammi Safari*

Hi Wyliefox
We have a zip version and while we find the roll out awning very useful putting the sides in is not a job for anyone under six foot tall as you have to imagine reaching up to the top of the awning to pull up the zip. We use a mini bungee cable which we put on before we start zipping. 
Is it all worth the money you are being quoted? We would very much doubt it. The roll out roof yes with maybe a sun protection front panel to keep off the sun. Otherwise we prefer to use a windbreak but often wonder about a gazebo which you could put up just as quickly and leave when you are off the site. In any case we would never consider leaving the awning up over night.
Good luck
Pamal


----------



## Raine (May 10, 2005)

we have noticed, and sandy balls in one such place, that gazebos are not allowed, seen it on other sites as well, worth checking!


----------



## BERTHA (May 21, 2005)

We have a Fiamma Zip 4.5mtrs

Great room the sides and front robust but it takes a little bit of effort putting up with the biggest problem reaching the zip has it gets closer to the van which is nearly 3 mtrs

For this Year we are thinking of only carrying the Front and NO sides and also a self erect Gazebo, the latter for long stop overs

Hugh


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Self Erect Gazeebo*



BERTHA said:


> We have a Fiamma Zip 4.5mtrs
> 
> Great room the sides and front robust but it takes a little bit of effort putting up with the biggest problem reaching the zip has it gets closer to the van which is nearly 3 mtrs
> 
> ...


Hi there! Where can I get a self Erect Gazebo?

I bought our second hand Eura with a very expensive GH Race awning already fitted. Despite doing 9,000 miles in 4 months - Christmas and new year in Salobrena Spain (villa Holiday) week in Scotland and weekends out We have so far not used the awning.

We put it up this weekend outside the house and it took 3 of us about 30 mins and it is a pain and yes blows like the skirt on a can can.

I think if I were to buy another MH I would probably look for one without an awning and go for a freestander.

Trev


----------



## 88724 (May 9, 2005)

Hi

If the wind gets up they do flap, but if storm strapped down they are not going anywhere.

Only time ever seen any damage done, its ALWAYS the owner's own fault, either it was not strapped down properly or the usual is that they panic and try to take down when its very windy.

They make a hell of a noise if the wind gets up, but they really aint going anywhere, best course of action roll over go to sleep. In the morning survey the damage to other vans who either didnt strap down or worse still they got up and tried to wind it in.

Always had wind out Awnings, Fiamma Zip Safari is OK, but the GH race style sides are the best, the whole caboodle can be set up in under 10 probably nearer 5 Mins with practice.

If it gets windy 2 rules Make sure its strapped down, do not panic and try to take it down after the wind as got up.


----------

